# Sheriff’s K-9 dog corrals 2 burglars, dies going after 3rd



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A K-9 member of the Fayette County Sheriff's Office died heroically Tuesday afternoon, having apprehended two suspected burglars, while on his way toward corralling a third suspect in north Fayette County, officials said.
Arros, a Belgian Tervuren, collapsed while going after the third suspect, said sheriff's Maj. Bryan Woodie. He was flown by the sheriff's helicopter to a local veterinarian but died en route, Woodie said.
It is believed that Arros died of heatstroke, but a final determination has not been made, Woodie said.
All four suspects were ultimately captured after a search of the area, which included the LaFayette Estates and Dix-Le-On subdivisions, Woodie said. Details of the incident were unavailable at press time.
Arros, a full service patrol dog, was trained in narcotics detection, tracking, criminal apprehension, building searches and evidence recovery, according to his bio on the sheriff's office website.
Arros was partnered with sheriff's deputy Cody Benslay, who is a certified canine instructor.
Arros had already chased down two alleged burglary suspects and was on his way to apprehend a third when he gave out, said Woodie.

Sheriff?s K-9 dog corrals 2 burglars, dies going after 3rd | The Citizen


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Arros


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

He passed on doing what he loved to do. Great work, rest in peace.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace K9 Arros.


----------



## Coopstah (May 20, 2010)

*God Bless Him - Amazing how they show their devotion and want nothing in return yet would die for us. RIP good boy.*


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Arros.


----------

